# HELP - Need someone with a Porsche PST2/PIWIS ECU Diagnostic Tool



## bilabonic

Hi

Retrofitting Cruise Control to my car after sourciing a stalk from a breakers yard, all the wiring side is done as OEM but it now needs to be enabled via a porsche tool that connects to the ecu and switches it in.

The tester is known as a PST2 or the newer PIWIS.

This is a very simple task and only takes 10 mins.

Anyone know anyone who can help ?

Cheers


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

cardiff is the nearest , customer of mine has an air bag light on like you say probably only a ten minute job , but will have to be plugged into the diagnostic machine.
give cardiff porsche a ring and see what they say


----------



## bilabonic

Cheers Pete, also got a number for an Indy in Cardiff to ring.


----------



## Carr20VT

Welsh Porsche Unit 6 Raven Close Bridgend Ind Est CF31 3RF 01656 669024 Your Port Talbot correct?


----------



## Huw

CMD Porsche Specailist, Unit 5/7/Village Ct/Village Farm Ind Est, Pyle, Bridgend, CF33 6BX Tel:01656 746262

Heard good things about the above.

Are Welsh/Welch (?) still going? Their unit was shut for ages and someone else is in there now. I'm referring to the one next to Greggs, they could have moved.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

talking to the owner sunday he had taken his to the fella in bridgend , and had a lot of good advice , but he didnt have the required tool / machine to do the diagnostic to find out why the air bag light was on , so cardiff i think is the only option.


----------



## ealltech

It is not legit. Porsche ONLY leases PIWIS testers - they do not sell them.
It does look like all the pieces - but no manual access (online), parts, or program updates. Looks like you would need to supply the laptop too.

I am always suspecting of all 5 star reviews - with no bad comments at all. Let the buyer beware.
If you you decide to buy it let us know how it works out.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

that was 5 years ago now


----------

